# [C#] Text an Stelle des Cursers einfügen



## Zexion (29. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute...
Ich habe n Problem... Ich will ein Programm machen wo man mit einem Klick auf einen Button einen Text in eine MultiLine-Textbox einfügt, aber genau dort wo grad der Curser ist. 

Bitte helft mir...

mfg. Zexion


----------



## brainXX (30. Juli 2008)

eine möglichkeit wäre:


```
txtTextbox.Text = txtTextBox.Text.Insert(txtTextbox.SelectionStart, "Text");
```


----------



## Zexion (30. Juli 2008)

Danke, funktioniert... Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage. Jedes mal wenn ich den Cursor in die Textbox setze und nen Button klicke, dann verschwindet der Cursor wieder. Und ich muss wieder in die Textbox klicken. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen?

Cya,
Zexion


----------



## engelmarkus (30. Juli 2008)

Es sollte reichen, wenn du einfach als letzte Anweisung in den Click-EventHandler des Buttons das hier schreibst:


```
TextBox1.Focus()
```

Natürlich anstatt "TextBox1" den Namen der jeweiligen TextBox schreiben. Diese merkt sich nämlich die Cursor-Position alleine. Nur wird der Cursor automatisch verschoben, wenn man danach mit der Maus der TextBox den Fokus zurückgibt.


----------



## Zexion (30. Juli 2008)

Das macht leider nicht genau was was ich will... Es fügt den Text an der gewünschten Stelle ein und markiert dann alles in der Textbox. Aber wenn ich dann wieder auf einen Button klicke, dann wird der Text wieder ganz am Anfang eingefügt.


----------



## brainXX (31. Juli 2008)

du könntest ja versuchen, zuerst mit Textbox.Focus() den fokus auf die textbox zu setzen und danach Textbox.SelectionStart auf einen gewissen Wert setzen (den kannst du ja von vorher noch zwischenspeichern)


----------

